#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  How to maintain your task log at your workplace?

## Janushan

Task log helps both employee and employer to check employee's performance and time management. But currently I am struggling to manage my task log. Can someone tell me some tips to main a proper task log?

----------

